# New Ibis white A5 detail with Wolf's Hardbody



## DeeTailer (Aug 13, 2009)

Treated myself to a new A5 to replace my eight year old trusty A3.

Although I've been using the Werkstat kit for years and have been completely happy with it, I thought I'd try the latest "Wolf" system on the A5 to see how it compared.

I finally picked the car up from the dealer on 1st September having ordered it in late March, so months of anticipation and plenty of time to refurbish the garage over the summer in readiness for the new baby.

In fact I've spent so much time and effort on the garage whilst waiting for new baby to arrive that my wife's calling it the "Nursery"...

I had to replace the old (52 year old) side opening door with a custom sectional door to give me the extra 3" of width I needed to get the wider A5 in the garage. I then plastered the walls and painted walls, floor and ceiling, before finally installing a flatscreen TV, Sky and a phone so that I could be reached and entertained during detailing duties....

Anyway, back to the new car detail....

Although I asked the dealer not to prep it, they did.... But, that said, I can't see any marring.

As it was our 30th wedding anniversary, we picked the car up Saturday morning and headed straight over to Chester for a weekend break - so it was a week later before I could spare the time to give it the prep treatment.

My wife did suggest cancelling our weekend break so that I could take the car home and detail it straight away, but even though I was sorely tempted, I decided that celebrating 30 years of marriage was just a little more important than detailing my new car - but it was a close call....

New baby waiting for collection...










Ready for action...









The product beauty parade ready for action....









I wimped out of using Tardis as the paint was only a few weeks old and I'd read that you realy need to let it cure for 90 days to be safe...

So I first washed it and then applied decon-gel. 
There wasn't much iron fallout - mostly where you'd expect it to be after a week of use on the road...





































Then clayed it and washed it down with a 25% IPA solution:



















Then dried it and put it in the garage ready for treatment to start:










This was the reflection of the cleansed bodywork before applying any treatment - not bad actually....




























Then I taped it up ready for using my Meguirs G220 to apply Shine & Seal:



















And I applied a coat of RimSeal to the wheels to protect them....










I applied Shine & Seal using my random orbit polisher, using a finishing pad.

Then I used a cotton make-up pad to apply the hard body. I noted down the time I completed each panel and went back to buff off each, individually, after 20-30 mins.

After leaving it overnight to cure, I couldn't resist applying a second coat of hardbody the following day to ensure that I hadn't missed anywhere...

And here's the result after applying Shine & Seal and Wolf's Hardbody:


















































































Thanks for looking......


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

Excellent job! I'd love to see more of that garage!!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning car and a great effort buddy! I recognize that showroom, is it Audi Warrington?

Often call in for a nosey when the missus goes to Gemini Marks & Sparks! Looks very nice after the Wolf treatment too!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work bud :thumb:


----------



## Mike steele (Jul 14, 2007)

Lovely car! Nice job!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice finish, great reflections:thumb:


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Very nice mate. Just wondering, is that the 1.8 or 2.0 T FSI engine?


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice indeed and a great result.

John Tht.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, stunning car and finish. :thumb:


----------



## whiteboy (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow that is fantastic. I especially like the second to last picture, amazing reflection.:thumb:


----------



## JWO (Apr 7, 2012)

1.8 tfsi... 2.0t have pipe either side


----------



## DeeTailer (Aug 13, 2009)

Jammy J said:


> Very nice mate. Just wondering, is that the 1.8 or 2.0 T FSI engine?


Its the "new" 2012 1.8 engine. They're redesigned it, upped the power & torque output and dropped one of the 2.0 engines so it now replaces that.

It has the same torque output as my old 2.0TDI turbo diesel A3 and pulls like a train, managing 0-62 in just 7.9 secs.

Was a bit nervous as I couldn't find one with that engine to test drive anywhere so I ordered it blind and the first time I drove anything with that engine was when I picked mine up from the dealer.....

Have to say that it seems to be a great engine. Pulls really well, sounds angry when revved and is geared at 35mph per 1000rpm in 6th, so its only doing 2000 rpm at 70mph on the motorway for silence & economy.


----------



## DeeTailer (Aug 13, 2009)

JWO said:


> 1.8 tfsi... 2.0t have pipe either side


Nope - on the coupe, all 4 cyl models have two pipes on the left and all 6 cyl models have one either side....

On the sportback, 4 cyl diesel models have two pipes on the left and all others have one either side....


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

DeeTailer said:


> Its the "new" 2012 1.8 engine. They're redesigned it, upped the power & torque output and dropped one of the 2.0 engines so it now replaces that.
> 
> It has the same torque output as my old 2.0TDI turbo diesel A3 and pulls like a train, managing 0-62 in just 7.9 secs.
> 
> ...


Have to agree. My Ibis white SE (not as fancy) has the same engine, and for a 1.8 it goes far better than I thought it would. The good news is it is getting even quicker as it loosens up with miles.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Do you have a full size picture if your car ?


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Love these cars, great work


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks very nice, :thumb:.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

DeeTailer said:


> Its the "new" 2012 1.8 engine. They're redesigned it, upped the power & torque output and dropped one of the 2.0 engines so it now replaces that.
> 
> It has the same torque output as my old 2.0TDI turbo diesel A3 and pulls like a train, managing 0-62 in just 7.9 secs.
> 
> ...





Norman said:


> Have to agree. My Ibis white SE (not as fancy) has the same engine, and for a 1.8 it goes far better than I thought it would. The good news is it is getting even quicker as it loosens up with miles.


Thanks for that guys :thumb:
Currently looking for a new car ATM and im seriously considering an Audi but cant decide on whether to go for a 1.8 T FSI, 2.0 T FSI or a 2.0 TDI engine - will probably need to book a test drive for all three and then decide.


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

Jammy J said:


> Thanks for that guys :thumb:
> Currently looking for a new car ATM and im seriously considering an Audi but cant decide on whether to go for a 1.8 T FSI, 2.0 T FSI or a 2.0 TDI engine - will probably need to book a test drive for all three and then decide.


The August edition of Audi Driver magazine carries a full test of the 1.8 TFSI S Line, and states that the difference between the 1.8 and the 2.0 petrol is less than one might expect, and certainly the figures seem to agree. As always however, a test drive is probably the only way to come to a decision.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

looking good..

one thing though, new car paint doesn't need to cure as such, as it is baked at a higher temp and for longer than the average paint shop ..


----------



## DeeTailer (Aug 13, 2009)

The difference between the 1.8 and 2.0 TFSI is 1 second 0-62 acceleration and £2,900 in price.

In a nutshell, the debate is whether the 7.9 seconds 0-62 of the 1.8 fast enough for you or do you want to spend £2,900 extra to get to 62mph in a second less (oh and get 4mpg worse economy into the bargain...)


0-62 in 7.9 secs is the fastest accelerating car I've ever owned, so I decided that I couldn't justify spending another £2,900 of my own money getting the 2.0......

(The old (pre 2011) 160bhp 1.8 was pants and had worse economy than the 180bhp 2.0, so choosing the 180bhp 2.0 was a no brainer, however the new 170bhp 2012 1.8 is completely reengineered, with a 70Nm torque increase and replaces the 180bhp 2.0, so if that's not enough for you, your next option is the 211bhp 2.0 which is a big price step up...)


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Should of mentioned before but its actually the TT that im looking into.... just been back on Audi Approved UK and i see that the 1.8 (TT) is 160bhp and thats a 2012 model so the same as the old pre 2011 A5?


----------



## DeeTailer (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks like it is the old A5 1.8 engine in the 2012 1.8 TT - its 160bhp and 250Nm torque - which is the same as the old A5. The new A5 1.8 engine has 320Nm torque.....

It might be perfectly fine in the lighter TT - because I see they're quoting 7.4 secs 0-62, so it sounds quick enough....


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Yep, will just wait till i try one out and see what i think of it. Going to a couple of Audi dealers tomorro to have a look.


----------



## mxb74 (Sep 25, 2009)

is this wolfs hardbody stuff anymore difficult to use than any other product?

Great work, nice car too  

We get a 2 year old Insignia Estate in metallic black coming soon, and I can't decide which products to use! Was a toss up between the wolfs, Nanolex or Silverseal by Autosmart!


----------



## DeeTailer (Aug 13, 2009)

Was very easy to apply. 

I used a cotton makeup pad. Very easy to apply and buff off. The only difficulty was that it was sometimes difficult to see where it had been applied as you use so little. 

The only real issue you might have is that it's meant to be applied over 10 degrees c and kept dry for 24 hours after application for best results....


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tidy job mate :thumb:


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks great. Nice new car!


----------



## sydtoosic (Oct 20, 2012)

nice... great job on the detail. congratz on your purchase. BTW you have a very understanding wife... wish my wife were as understanding when it comes to taking care of my car. she hates when i detail the car because i'm in the garage for hours.


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Lovely job, looks gorgeous. :thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## hugomidt (Apr 7, 2013)

Lovely car and god job


----------



## kash (Jan 30, 2009)

Stunning! Lovely car!


----------



## Joe90k (Apr 7, 2013)

Very nice car mate, love the A5.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Looking good!


----------

